# Art schools



## ChapperIce (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll be going to college after next year..It's so scary so I've been trying to find good colleges. I requested information online for Academy of Art University in San Francisco, so it's the only one I have any information about. Is this a good school?

 For those of you who know anything about art colleges or have been to one or are going to one, what can you suggest? What information can you offer about choosing a college, period?  I'm..pretty clueless and would appreciate  any help..


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 14, 2008)

There is Pratt Institute over in Brooklyn, if you don't want to pay for hefty travel/moving costs.

The Art Institute has campuses all over the United States and parts of Canada.

But if it's California you want to get to...

Otis College of Art & Design in Los Angeles. It's a little campus, the main being here in Los Angeles (literally across the street from LAX) and the fashion campus in the fashion  district.

Art Center in Pasadena. It's a very nice (and I mean very nice) school.

California College of the Arts in San Francisco. Can't say much right now, except that these guys really want me.

As well, there a couple state colleges that focus mainly in art.
Cal State Fullerton & Cal State Long Beach.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 14, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> There is Pratt Institute over in Brooklyn, if you don't want to pay for hefty travel/moving costs.
> 
> The Art Institute has campuses all over the United States and parts of Canada.
> 
> ...



Yeah I looked at the art institutes, too :> I don't want to go to NY (I want a change of scenery. GIMME CULTURE SHOCK, BABY!) colleges, but in another state closeby wouldn't be bad. I really want to go to California, though, haha.


----------



## DeadDog (Dec 14, 2008)

Rhode Island College of Art and Design (RISD) is one of the best schools in the country. I went to Ringling School of Art and Design (RSAD) myself, and it was AMAZING. Great if you'd like to learn computer animation but their illustration and GIC departments are awesome as well. One of my best friends went to RISD and another one of my pals went to Pratt. From what I can tell, Pratt is good as well but I know first hand that RISD and RSAD are great. 

Steer clear of Savannah College of Art and Design (SCAD). It's not a real school. It's evil. >:E They enjoy taking your money and give you a crap art education. They accept EVERYONE, literally. And you dont need a portfolio to get in so that should be a red flag right there. There are some really good artists that attend there, yes, but a large number of them were good BEFORE they applied. You only need to send a portfolio in for scholarship reasons... which is what I did. And I got a HUGE discount with my work so SCAD was the school I picked! BIG mistake. I left the school after one semester, VERY pissed off at just about everything. As long as you go to the classes you'll cross the stage in four years with a diploma and a 4.0, but chances are you will have learned nothing and your art will not have grown. The location of the school is pretty, but you'd best not go out after dark or even an hour before then. The SCAD experience isn't complete without getting mugged at LEAST once.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 14, 2008)

DeadDog said:


> Steer clear of Savannah College of Art and Design (SCAD). It's not a real school. It's evil. >:E They enjoy taking your money and give you a crap art education. They accept EVERYONE, literally. And you dont need a portfolio to get in so that should be a red flag right there. There are some really good artists that attend there, yes, but a large number of them were good BEFORE they applied. You only need to send a portfolio in for scholarship reasons... which is what I did. And I got a HUGE discount with my work so SCAD was the school I picked! BIG mistake. I left the school after one semester, VERY pissed off at just about everything. As long as you go to the classes you'll cross the stage in four years with a diploma and a 4.0, but chances are you will have learned nothing and your art will not have grown. The location of the school is pretty, but you'd best not go out after dark or even an hour before then. The SCAD experience isn't complete without getting mugged at LEAST once.



Eek, and someone, I think, told me to think about SCAD, too ;___; Thank you for the headsup.

On that note: What sort of things go into a portfolio? I hear about them so much and it seems like it's supposed to be common sense, but no one every EXPLAINS what it is to me D:


----------



## DeadDog (Dec 14, 2008)

NO anime, and NO FURRIES go into a portfolio. The professional art schools are SO jaded on anime and dragons and fantasy shit that putting those sorts of things into a portfolio will put you on the fast track to be rejected and looked over. 10-15 pieces of drawings from LIFE are the best (still lifes, figure drawings, et cetera.) Some schools , Like RISD, will require certain things to be in the portfolio like "a drawing or painting of a bicycle" or "a drawing of an interior or exterior space." The sort of thing that artist usually trip up on. *nods* Even if they dont specifically list things on the portfolio requirements for the school you are applying to, a bike and an interior/exterior drawing are good to have in it anyways.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 15, 2008)

DeadDog said:


> NO anime, and NO FURRIES go into a portfolio. The professional art schools are SO jaded on anime and dragons and fantasy shit that putting those sorts of things into a portfolio will put you on the fast track to be rejected and looked over. 10-15 pieces of drawings from LIFE are the best (still lifes, figure drawings, et cetera.) Some schools , Like RISD, will require certain things to be in the portfolio like "a drawing or painting of a bicycle" or "a drawing of an interior or exterior space." The sort of thing that artist usually trip up on. *nods* Even if they dont specifically list things on the portfolio requirements for the school you are applying to, a bike and an interior/exterior drawing are good to have in it anyways.



I don't like anime much anyway xD;

All right thank you :>


----------



## DeadDog (Dec 15, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> I don't like anime much anyway xD;
> 
> All right thank you :>



No problem. XD;; Just needed to cover the bases on that one.  I used to hang out in the office while they were reviewing admissions portfolios at my school... Every time someone put Inu Yasha fanart in their portfolio take a shot!! XD Holy shit the reviewers HATED it. ;;; But stuff from life and all that jazz is all good.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 15, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> I'll be going to college after next year..It's so scary so I've been trying to find good colleges. I requested information online for Academy of Art University in San Francisco, so it's the only one I have any information about. Is this a good school?
> 
> For those of you who know anything about art colleges or have been to one or are going to one, what can you suggest? What information can you offer about choosing a college, period?  I'm..pretty clueless and would appreciate  any help..



Wonderful thread on going to Art School:

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102315

I really do give a thumbs up on the go to community college first and get all the basic credits done first for cheap before spending money on another school that may not be accredited.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 15, 2008)

Oo thank you very much Arshes <3 I knew there had to be something on concept art but I didn't feel like wading through things at the moment to find it <3 Wee you did it for me!


----------

